# USB auto radio mit Externer Festplatte



## Benafflock (18. September 2011)

Grüße,
ich weiss zwar nicht ob das hier das perfekte Forum dafür ist, aber ein versuch schadet nicht 
Bzw, vielleicht kennt ja jemand ein Forum wo meine frage vllt noch besser aufgehoben wäre, dann bitte per pn an mich, danke.

Also um mal zu meiner frage zu kommen,
Ich habe vor mir demnächst ein neues Autoradio mit Front USB und cd player zu kaufen, und dazu mir eine externe festplatte zu kaufen um meine ganze Musik nicht auf dröflzig USB sticks zu packen.
Jetzt ist meinen fragen; 
1. schafft das ein Autoradio eine ganze externe festplatte zu steuern und dort die Musik abzuspielen?
2. Spielt die Größe der externen ein rolle, also je größer desto schwieriger für das Radio ?
3. Welche art von externe eignetsich am besten, wegen der Erschütterungen ect.
4. Kennt evlt jemand dazu ein passendes autoradio ?

Der Preis sollte erstmal kein rolle spielen, es geht nur darum ob es umsetztbar ist !


----------



## Caps-lock (18. September 2011)

> 2. Spielt die Größe der externen ein rolle, also je größer desto schwieriger für das Radio ?


Nur die größe im Sinne von Maßen spielt ne größe. 2.5 Zoll Platten brauchen in der Regel kein eigenes Netzteil.
Also nimm irgendeine Notebookfestplatte.



> 3. Welche art von externe eignetsich am besten, wegen der Erschütterungen ect.


Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt ne 500GB SSD für etwa 600-800 Euro.

Wieviel Musik hast du, dass du mit drölfzig 32 GB USB Sticks nicht auskommen würdest ? ^^


----------



## Benafflock (18. September 2011)

Also ich bin mir nicht sicher was du mit notebookfestplatte meinst, aber ich dachte da in der richtung sowie das hier
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/422154/iomega-SSD-Festplatte-35141-64-GB-18-/SHOP_AREA_20564&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Also 500gb brauche ich dann nicht ganz, aber so an die 100-150gb bräuchte ich schon.
Ich will einfach meine ganz musik dabei haben und nicht immer gucken wo welcher track drauf ist.
Da ich immer für die musikalische untermalung sorge wenn ich mit mein kumpels treffe oder wir irgendwo eine "open-air" party machen ^^
Lohnt sicht da zur besseren steuerung auch ein auto radio mit bildschirm ?


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2011)

150 GB für Eure Sitcoms mit Auto?
Ich denke ein 32GB Stick reicht dazu doch vollkommen aus.

Habe gerade mal bei mir geschaut.
Mit nur ca 3 GB (334 Songs, darunter 1h Mixe) hätte ich Musik für 40,7 Stunden nonstop. 
Das ist aber noch nicht alles bei mir - nur der momentane Bestand.
Viele Dateien will ich erst noch umwandeln ...

aber jeder, wie er meint

greetz


----------



## Benafflock (18. September 2011)

naja ich habe derzeit mit allen titel, rund 270Gb da sich darunter aber auch selbst gemachte bzw selbst gemixte befinden, und ich nur ca 250-300 songs pro gerne "mit nehmen" möchte würden mir wie gesagt 100-150Gb reichen um die wichtigsten tracks dabei zu haben.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. September 2011)

Achte einfach drauf, dass dein Radio ne einigermassen brauchbare Bedienung hat. Ich hatte mal eins das USB-Geräte lesen konnte, aber nichtmal ne anständige Randomfunktion hatte die sich auf den gesamten USB-Stick bezog.
Ordnernamen hats auch nicht angezeigt, nur Zahlen.
Die Sortierung war nicht alphabetisch, sondern nach Änderungsdatum.

Auf diese paar Sachen sollte man achten


----------



## Yaralin (19. September 2011)

Benafflock schrieb:


> 1. schafft das ein Autoradio eine ganze externe festplatte zu steuern und dort die Musik abzuspielen?
> 2. Spielt die Größe der externen ein rolle, also je größer desto schwieriger für das Radio ?
> 3. Welche art von externe eignetsich am besten, wegen der Erschütterungen ect.
> 4. Kennt evlt jemand dazu ein passendes autoradio ?






Hi, kurz was zu dienen Fragen:





1: Das weiß ich nicht. Es kommt drauf an, ob das Radio NTFS kann. 

2: siehe Punkt 1. NTFS sollte Pflicht sein. (Das bezieht sich auf die Größe in G

3: Eine SSD, da dieser Erschütterungen nichts ausmachen. Aber ob es da eine externe schon gibt, weiß ich nicht. Und wenn, kosten die einige hundert euro in der Größe die dir vorschwebt.

4: Nein, bei meinem war ich ganz zufrieden mit den Sticks 

Was wäre denn in dienem Falle mit einem Car-PC? Das wäre wahrscheinlich die einfachere Möglichkeit so ein vorhaben zu realisieren.


----------



## Grushdak (19. September 2011)

Benafflock schrieb:


> und ich nur ca 250-300 songs pro gerne "mit nehmen" möchte würden mir wie gesagt 100-150Gb reichen um die wichtigsten tracks dabei zu haben.


Also, wenn Du mit 250-300 Songs auf 100-150 GB kommst -
dann würde ich mir erstmal eher Gedanken machen, die Musicdateien alle in mp3 umzuwandeln.
Wie gesagt ich habe derzeit über 300 Songs und das macht bei mir nur 3 GB aus - keine 100-150 GB.



Yaralin schrieb:


> 1: Das weiß ich nicht. Es kommt drauf an, ob das Radio NTFS kann.
> 2: siehe Punkt 1. NTFS sollte Pflicht sein. (Das bezieht sich auf die Größe in G


Das Radio muss nichtmal NTFS haben/können müssen.
Da reicht sogar z.B. FAT 32
Ich denke da gerade an meinen neuen SAT Receiver mit USB.
Der Mediplayer im Receiver läuft, meine ich, mit FAT32 und spielt die Mp3s vom Stick bestens ab

Gut bei ner externen Festplatte mag NTFS notwendig zu sein ... k.A.
Nur bei der Liederanzahl, die der TE genannt hat und der richtigen Mp3 Konvertierung -
reicht ihm ein Radio mit nem USB Stick absolut aus.

Warum immer so kompliziert?!
Mit nem 32 GB USB Stick (auch unempfindlicher) hat er somit über 400 Stunden Musik.
Ich glaube kaum, daß er an einem Abend somit alle Musik hören kann. 

greetz & gn8


----------



## Benafflock (19. September 2011)

Das mit den 250-300 songs hast nicht richtig verstanden,
Ich möchte 250-300 songs pro gerne mit haben also 250-300 von pop,rock,elektro,ect.
Ich denke aber der einfachkeit halber werde ich mir wie vorher wieder ein par usb sticks kaufen und diese dann nach gerne füllen ^^

Das ganze war nur so ein kopf gedanke von mir um einfach alle meine musik dabei zu haben, ich habe es so oft das ich mir denke.:"oh, jetzt schön nothing else matters von Metallica hören".
Sollte ich doch irgendwan den wunsch haben keine usb sticks mehr zu gebrauchen werde ich mir vllt wie oben genant ein car-pc kaufen.

Trotzdem danke an alle die auf meine frage beantwortet haben


----------



## zoizz (21. September 2011)

Bedenke auch, wenn du ALLE deine Songs auf einer Platte hast, dauert das suchen nach einem Lied seine Zeit. Dann besser 2-3 Sticks sortiert nach Musikrichtung oder so. Und die Dinger sind immernoch kleiner als eine externe ^^


----------

